# Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers (Phil reaches 900 wins!)



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> *Mavs Go for 14 in a Row in Hollywood*
> 
> _Dirk Nowitzki and the streaking Dallas Mavericks opened a difficult three-game road stretch with their 13th straight victory.
> 
> ...



Their winning streak ends tonight @ the Staples! :cheers:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Damn, we have 5 of our best players injured and the Mavs are completely healthy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

The Mavericks are hot right now, and are on a 13-game winning streak. The Mavs streak started against the Lakers last month, and hopefully, it ends against them as well. I like what I saw from the Lakers against the Nuggets, and if they can start off like that, we could take this game. I love how Kobe started out dishing the ball, and I think he needs to do the same thing this time around, but he also needs to score more. Against the Nuggets, he got away with only 8 points because truth be told, the Nuggets were pretty depleted with their injuries and suspensions, but we are playing against a healthy Dallas team. Dirk Nowitzki has been playing incredible basketball as of late, and his teammates are feeding off of him. If we can hold Dirk to maybe 20-25 points and slow down Jason Terry and Josh Howard, we have a shot at ending their streak. Josh Howard probably worries me the most because I don't think that Luke Walton will be able to guard him. Smush Parker needs to keep playing with the confidence he's been playing with and hopefully The Jet doesn't make him look like a fool because we all know how good Smush's defense is. For the Lakers, Brian Cook has been hot lately and Andrew Bynum has been playing extremely well and definitely picked up the slack with Kwame Brown being injured. I'm hoping we get the W tonight because we've been playing very well and are currently sitting at 11 games over .500 and getting closer and closer to Utah and San Antonio in the standings. A win tonight would definitely boost this team's confidence higher than it already is.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

SCOUTING REPORT​


> Sunday, Jan 7
> 
> After starting the season 0-4 the Mavs have been on fire. They currently stand at 27-7 and bring a 13 game winning streak to Staples Center. Dallas is a team that starts games fast. We learned this first hand in our December 13th game in Dallas where they raced out to a 33-21 lead at the end of the first quarter. That was our first game without Lamar Odom who is a natural matchup for all-star Dirk Nowitzki. It was also the second night of road back to back games and through these obstacles we were able to claw back and tie the game in the second half. Tonight’s game will be a chance for players such as Brian Cook and Vlade Radmanovic (both of whom are playing better than they were a month ago) to battle. We must be ready to compete from the opening tip or we will find ourselves in a hole again. There are two other areas that we must control to be successful tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

You know... am not actually worried about this game like most other games. If we were playing with our full squad, yes I will be pumped up for it. But I mean we are playing undermanned so I would not be surprised if we lost. If we win, ill be very happy... but if we lose, I wont be disappointed.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

can't wait. yeah josh howard's gonna be a problem.. he was on fire against us last time


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Best game in the NBA tonight. I'm excited, and can hardly wait for it to start!

I'm predicting the win for the Lakers. LA is just on another level at the staples center.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Shady* said:


> Damn, we have 5 of our best players injured and the Mavs are completely healthy.


First of all...you're counting Sasha as one of our best players?! :laugh:

Second...Luke had the sprained wrist vs. Denver, and he hit 4 threes. He will play tonight.

Third...we haven't had Mihm in ages, so it isn't really a "loss" to have him out anymore.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Mavs Gonna Wreck The Lakers..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Q8i said:


> Mavs Gonna Wreck The Lakers..


Better to get wrecked by the best team in the league than best team in the Atlantic division.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Q8i said:


> Mavs Gonna Wreck The Lakers..


Oh no he didnt!!:azdaja:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

did anyone see Cuban's shirt the other day when they were playing the spurs. It said "I went to the San Antonio River and all i got was this rash" ESPN showed a close up on him and once they realized the quickly cut away


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Q8i said:


> Mavs Gonna Wreck The Lakers..


Them fighting words! BRING IT THEN!!!:rant:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Q8i said:


> Mavs Gonna Wreck The Lakers..


We shall see about that...


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Man i can't wait for this game, bring it on Mavs!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Gundungurra81 said:


> Man i can't wait for this game, bring it on Mavs!


Only and hour and change left before tipoff...it's probably going to go by so slow now.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Basel57 said:


> Only and hour and change left before tipoff...it's probably going to go by so slow now.


it's always slow for me


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Ghiman said:


> Their winning streak ends tonight @ the Staples! :cheers:


Right on.

Kobe goes crazy and Bynum has a 20-10 game.:whistling: 

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Tipoff is only a few minutes away...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Lakers start out well...up 10-4 early. Dallas shooting 2/11 to start the game. Lakers shooting 5/9.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Bynum in foul trouble early with 2 quick ones...he did get 4 points, though.

Turiaf is in the game now.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Lakers up 23-12 so far which is great... only negative so far is that Drew is out early with 2 fouls..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

23-12 Lakers. Awesome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Another negative is that we're not getting to the free throw line...Dallas already has 8 attempts, but luckily, has only made half of them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

27-21 Lakers after one quarter. We need to stop fouling them.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Lakers are looking for the call too much... couple of times down that time they were looking for the foul more than the basket, and none were fouls ... Great block by Vlad btw


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

We are not attacking the basket. No FT attempts so far in the 1st qtr play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

We shot 57% and they shot 33% and we had 22 points in the paint and they had 8.

We should be up by more than 6.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

good 1st quarter, but could be better haha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Lead down to 1 just like that...not the way we needed to start the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

WTF?! Sasha is 3/3 for 7 points...what the hell is going on here?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Bynum just picked up his 3rd foul...Lakers down 40-38. Hopefully we play well the rest of the first half. I'll be back during the second half.

Go Lakers!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

dirk is killing cook off the dribble. cook isn't playing great defense. then again i don't think vlad has done any better.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Is it the referee's or the Lakers are fouling too much. Almost all the starters are in foul trouble for the lakers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Can Radman play a game without fouling anyone for once, it is not like he is a great defender.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

What did Kobe get the technical for?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Turiaf has been nothing short of impressive so far.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

We got the 11pt lead in the first quarter. Then, just like always, we tried to get flashy and the lead disappeared quickly. 

It seems as though every time we are on the brink of getting a huge lead, Kobe starts taking silly shots and Walton tries to make unnecessarily fancy passes. 

We shot ourselves in the foot in that first half with stupid turnovers and horrible defensive rebounding.

Improve those two facets of the game in the second half, and we should have a chance. Of course, Kobe is going to have to start hitting some shots with regularity as well.

Bynum also needs to STAY OUT OF FOUL TROUBLE!!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Turiaf is my favorite laker since Mark Madsen:clap2:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Theonee said:


> What did Kobe get the technical for?


i dont know exactly, but i heard a really loud "f you" or maybe just the "f"


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Theonee said:


> What did Kobe get the technical for?


Kobe tried to get position and get the ball but J Howard deflected the ball, turn over. On the way back, Kobe looked back the refs and probably said somwthing ->Tech


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

We need to have a good 3rd quarter to be able to beat this team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

We need to learn how to rebound...we're giving up way too many second chance points...we're down 58-50 now.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

63-56 7:00


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

We're playing pretty bad right now...down 9. Biggest lead of the game for them now. ****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Yeah, we're going to lose if we play like this...this is a pathetic effort we're putting in right now. Offensively and defensively we're playing like crap.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

they should pass the ball to bynum so he could post up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

This is frustrating to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Down 9 after 3...the way we're playing, we'll need a miracle to pull off a victory.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

WTF! We can't even get calls at home!

Turiaf got nailed on that lay-up attempt with about 8 seconds left and the ref just watched him go down. Ridiculous.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Basel57 said:


> Down 9 after 3...the way we're playing, we'll need a miracle to pull off a victory.


It seems like everyone is just playing way too fast and out of control. The frustrating thing is that Dallas isn't even playing that great.

We're shooting ourselves in the foot time and time again.

Where is Kobe???????


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Man, we're not getting any calls right now. Lakers down 6 with 8:52 left in the game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

What happened to the Cookie monster today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Theonee said:


> What happened to the Cookie monster today.


He didn't get his cookies. 

Lakers down 5, and it's their ball coming out of the timeout. 6:35 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

We have a chance to the cut the lead to two right here. Luke at the line...

1st Free Throw: Made
2nd Free Throw: Made

90-88 Dallas


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Get The ****ign Rebounds!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Why the hell are the Lakers settling for jump shots?

Sasha with a 3! One point game! Wow...speak of the devil.

92-91 with 3 minutes left.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Sasha for 3, down 1 baby


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Rebound


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

20 freaking 2nd chance points


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Devin Harris nails a jumper. We are horrible at rebounding. They have 14 offensive boards, and we have 2. They have 20 second-chance points and we have 5.

Kobe gets fouled and will shoot two from the line. He makes 1 of 2 and the Lakers are down 94-92 with 1:50 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Wow Dallas got bailed out right there...come on Turiaf! Terry to the line for two.

He makes the first, and makes the second. Down 96-92.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Kobe at the other end with the layup AND the foul! Chance to cut the lead to 1 again...

He nails it. 96-95 Dallas.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Dirk misses on the other end, Kobe rebounds, gets fouled on the other end and we have a chance at the lead! Wow!


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Come on lakers!!!, we can win this mother****ers!!!!!

95-96 :clap2: :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Kobe ties it with the first one! 

We get the lead with the second one! 97-96 Lakers! Kobe with 14 in the quarter and there's 55.9 seconds left! We need to come up HUGE on defense.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

up 1, time out. Defense time baby


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Defence!!!! Defence!!!! Defence!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

De-fense! De-fense! De-fense!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Sasha! Sasha! Sasha!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

I LOVE SASHA!!!

_for this game only..._


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

What A Huge Block!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

WHY WHY WHY WHY... make the FREE THROW


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

are u kiidding me?? Sasha for 3


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Come on lakers!!!! yeah baby!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Damn...Walton misses the first free throw...he makes the second.

101-98 Lakers! 10 seconds left!

I can't believe Sasha has saved us tonight!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Terry got thrown off the runway


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

huge block, now you have to make FTs
1st is no good
2nd is good, only up by 3


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Ha, We Own!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

was that a foul, or is that a "hand is part of the ball" type of call? what does that mean exactly anyways?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Sasha Sasha Sasha.... I LOVE THIS TEAM!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Omg.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Sasha has 16 points on 6/7 field goals.

Dallas inbounds, Harris gets it, George shoots the three...misses! Kobe with the rebound!

LAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRSSSSSSSS WWWWWWIIIIIINNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!

The Streak Is O-V-E-R!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

It is over baby!!!! OHHH YEAAAAHHHHHH BAAAABBYYYY haha


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Great game! better then my excpectations even. However my prediction was correct. LA WINS!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

mav streak started with the lakers and ended with them baby


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Great win... watch us lose to Memphis next game haha!! I hope not, but you never know....


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

It is a great team effort today, great win


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

the lakers are just too damn good man. :biggrin: :cheers:

great game.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

The 2 guys that have been critisized the most this year... Sasha and Smush come up big to get us the biggest win of the year so far... Sasha with the big 3 and Smush with the great block...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Q8i said:


> Mavs Gonna Wreck The Lakers..


IN YOUR FACE, IN YOUR FACE, IN YOUR FACE, PETER GRIFFIN STYLE.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

For some reason I always feel confident when Lakers play the good teams, it is the crappy teams that we got to worry about.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Gundungurra81 said:


> the lakers are just too damn good man. :biggrin: :cheers:
> 
> great game.


cant argue with that haha:yay:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Good game ya'll.

Mavs played **** poor defense down the stretch and we let Sasha have a career high but good game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

This was definitely the biggest win of the year in my opinion.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Saint Baller said:


> Good game ya'll.
> 
> Mavs played **** poor defense down the stretch and we let Sasha have a career high but good game.


Thanks, yo.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Sasha and Smush have totally shut most of us up lately


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

I'm so pissed that I missed this game. back at college (no dish). 

great win. 34 games into the season, and I'm really starting to think we are for real. the way somebody different steps up every night is freakin aswome.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

We started their winning streak so it's only fitting that we ended it!!!:clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :clap2: 

SASHA! I love you right now! I can't even remember the last time I considered saying that.

Kobe came to life in the 4th Q with 14pts and Walton finished with 21/3/6.

WOOHOOOOO!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Great win for Lakers! Smush is having some decent games as of late.

This Lakers team seems to be getting better, and will get even better when Kwame and Odom return (more so Odom).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



a.y.h. said:


> Sasha and Smush have totally shut most of us up lately


Which is a great, great thing.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Arr, anyway, congrats Phil for the 900th W!! hah I smell a Coach of the year around..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Lol, look at Devin Harris box score;
Devin Harris, PG	31	6-12	0-1	0-0	0	0	0	0	0	0	4	3	12


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Imagine if Sasha consistently played like that...that would be incredible!

I want him to have a big game against Memphis to show us all this wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Those 3 pointers at the end of the games saving the Lakers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Holy ****! We're pretty good. Big props to Smush for finding his mofo and Sasha for blowing up. Let the good times continue. Also, Kobe had 14 points in the 4th. Were they within the offense? Or did he just flat out take over? It sounds like he had PLENTY of help, which sure has been the case lately. You have to be thrilled with this TEAM.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Holy ****! We're pretty good. Big props to Smush for finding his mofo and Sasha for blowing up. Let the good times continue. Also, Kobe had 14 points in the 4th. Were they within the offense? Or did he just flat out take over? It sounds like he had PLENTY of help, which sure has been the case lately. You have to be thrilled with this TEAM.


The stretch where he got his 14 points, he just flat out took over. But then Dallas defended him well throwing double teams at him, and the role players stepped up big time!

The crowd was chanting "MVP" again, and I can only hope this is the year he finally gets what he deserves.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Stu Lantz will go down as one of the greatest NBA announcers,
just for his segways alone.

"Luke drives by Harris and dumps it to Kobe who says 'I don't
like chicken fingers on Sunday' and throws it to Sasha in the
corner for 3 who nails it."

"Kobe pumps, gets his man in the air and says 'I think I want to
dance with the wolves tonight like Kevin Costner"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Stu Lantz will go down as one of the greatest NBA announcers,
> just for his segways alone.
> 
> "Luke drives by Harris and dumps it to Kobe who says 'I don't
> ...


Haha, yeah, Stu Lantz is awesome when he does that. He literally has me laughing throughout the game with some of his comments. 

By the way, another person that deserves recognition is Ronny Turiaf! He gave us a big boost off the bench when Andrew Bynum was in foul trouble. 

That's 29 of the last 31 games we've won against Dallas in Los Angeles.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Victory!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I really hope the Lakers can keep playing like this when Lamar and Kwame come back...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

PS. Congratulations to PJax for his 900th win!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We are once again half a game behind San Antonio in the standings, and one game behind Utah.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We are SIMPLY THE BEST!!!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*

This was a batter win then the time the Lakers beat the spurs a while ago. Mainly because that game the Lakers were at full strength and this game took a hot Sasha for them to win.

:yay: GO LAKERS:yay: 

Let's go Beat the LIVING **** OUT OF THE GRIZZLIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i am delighted not only for this team and for sasha vujacic( he is finally recognised tonight for his great 3 point shooting) but for phil jackson as well, the 3nd greatest coach ever behind red and lenny wilkens gets his 900th win and i am so happy for this team to end the mavericks 13 game winning streak


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

knicksfan89 said:


> i am delighted not only for this team and for sasha vujacic( he is finally recognised tonight for his great 3 point shooting) but for phil jackson as well, the 3nd greatest coach ever behind red and lenny wilkens gets his 900th win and i am so happy for this team to end the mavericks 13 game winning streak


In the other thread (Mavs Forum), you just said you were sad to see the streak end...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

where are you guys now that say odom is the mvp of the team and we can't win w/o him???? :razz:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

No one said we cannot win without Odom.. but when Odom was playing, he was the MVP of this team. But now Kobes back in better shape... so when Odom returns to full strength, and Kobe plays like this... this team will be very hard to beat.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

it was cool to see Stu get sooo excited when Sasha nailed that 3 
he literally yelled with glee!!! haha  
it was pretty cool and yeah he had me rolling on some of his comments throughout the game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

uh, odom is not our mvp.. he's obviously crucial to our success, but so many people place too much importance on the 3 games we won without kobe. assuming the mentality, i guess if we had no kobe we would have gone undefeated?


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Such a great game and a fantastic 4th qtr. Haven't been to a Laker game in over a year but finally went tonight on a date. Lakeshow is on fiyaaa.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Game #34: (1/7) Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Basel57 said:


> Down 9 after 3...the way we're playing, we'll need a miracle to pull off a victory.


Miracle, thy name is Sasha Vujacic!!! :clap:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

hah and if anyone noticed, this is the 1st game of the season that we won or lost by 3 pts or less


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

When it was in the 4th and there was less then 2 minutes left
I kept wondering why the hell Sasha Vujacic was in. Then, 
30 seconds later he hits the 3..........


I guess that's why Phil has 900 wins and I don't have any.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

When Jason Terry was lying on his back after taking it hard to the rim and getting smacked on the wrist, I was wondering why he wasn't shooting free throws.....

I guess that's why I wouldn't make a good NBA ref.


----------



## mattematikz (Nov 30, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> When Jason Terry was lying on his back after taking it hard to the rim and getting smacked on the wrist, I was wondering why he wasn't shooting free throws.....
> 
> I guess that's why I wouldn't make a good NBA ref.


he was smacked on the hand, and the hand is part of the ball if you didn't know the rules.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, you're right nguyen milan.. it's hte first time we've won or loss by a margin of 3 or less. that's amzing, considering how many close games we've had... plus the wha, 4-5 overtime games so far this season?


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

mattematikz said:


> he was smacked on the hand, and the hand is part of the ball if you didn't know the rules.


you guys are delusional and see what you want to see

When my favorite teams get some favorable calls, I, at least, admit it

He hit his WRIST and then his hands. It was a foul.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> you guys are delusional and see what you want to see
> 
> When my favorite teams get some favorable calls, I, at least, admit it
> 
> He hit his WRIST and then his hands. It was a foul.


You could be right. I'm not sure what the rules are on this but if the Hands and wrist are considered part of the ball, then it was not a foul, but if it is, then it is a foul and the Mavs got screwed. 

Now that I got that out, here's my opinion(After Watching the play over and over)

Usualy when they call fouls on players that block a ball that is still in the defenders hands, they only call it when part of the blocking hand touches anypart of the offensive players' *forearm. *In that since Smush got lucky because he _never_ touched below the wrist on that play. Now if the ball was out of Terry's hand even if for a slit fraction of a second, then it would be a foul regardles because once the ball leave the offensive players hands, the defender cannot touch anypart of the scorers body. That should explain why the refs didn't make the call.

Hopefully this play will show up on Ronny Nun's show this wednesday so that we can get the right anwser


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> you guys are delusional and see what you want to see
> 
> When my favorite teams get some favorable calls, I, at least, admit it
> 
> He hit his WRIST and then his hands. It was a foul.


http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/a3/full.getty-71796598ng018_mavs_lakers_1_09_14_am.jpg
http://resized.filevend.com/anon/JvdsWDVg.gif

1. Incidental Contact
The mere fact that contact occurs does not necessarily constitute a foul. Contact which is incidental to an effort by a player to play an opponent, reach a loose ball, or perform normal defensive or offensive movements, should not be consid-ered illegal. If, however, a player attempts to play an opponent from a position where he has no reasonable chance to perform without making contact with his opponent, the responsibility is on the player in this position.

*The hand is considered "part of the ball" when it is in contact with the ball. Therefore, contact on that hand by a defender while it is in contact with the ball is not illegal.*

Research before posting.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

EHL said:


> The hand is considered "part of the ball" when it is in contact with the ball. Therefore, contact on that hand by a defender while it is in contact with the ball is not illegal.
> 
> *Research before posting*.


He knows what incidental contact is. His concern is whether or not the Wrist is considered part of the hand or part of the forearm, because he (and me too) believe that Smush got Terry on the wrist.

So EHL, is their anything in the rule book that specifies what the Wrist foul is or is that just consider commen sense?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nah, what I mean to say is that Smush got Terry on the hand, flush. The wrist isn't a part of the ball according to the rules and that would have been a foul...had he hit his wrist. That's what I'm saying is all.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Take the crybaby **** elsewhere. It's infectious. We don't want any part of the victim's mentality that certain teams seem to have.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah i think he got terry on the wrist too, but you can't really blame the officials for that one.. it's kinda hard to tell, and the contact comes so fast. besides, they usually let plays go at the end of games.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

EHL said:


> http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/a3/full.getty-71796598ng018_mavs_lakers_1_09_14_am.jpg
> http://resized.filevend.com/anon/JvdsWDVg.gif



Well I think that pretty much settles it


----------

